# Pipe Pics!!!!



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Lets see your pipes. I have just one briar, and a few cobs. Here is a pic of my baccy too!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Here is part of my collection, I have three briar bull dogs in the shop getting cleaned up right now.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

All of mine are the samplers I was either "hit" with or traded with so I can sample em and see what I like. I have only tried a few so far. I am just a beginner pipe-smoker!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Are the cobs a "good" pipe would it be better worth it to invest in a "real" pipe?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Are the cobs a "good" pipe would it be better worth it to invest in a "real" pipe?


Cob's are good for a newbie, they are very forgiving. With a briar, you typicly smoke one type of tobacco in it, briar picks up flavors . Like i have one for VA's, one for flakes..etc. Also, you should only smoke a briar about 5-7 times a week.

With a cob, you can smoke whatever whenever. I say if you want to get into pipes, start on a cob and then start looking at briars.

PM me if you decide to get started!!

Joel


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

As I said in the first pipe thread, since I've been smoking pipes for 3 months, I only have two pipes, and a couple of bags of tobacco from my local B&M. The cob I picked up at local drug store(CVS). The other is a meerschaum I picked up on ebay. I think it smokes pretty well, and cleans up easily. The coloring on it is pretty cool...the guy I bought it from called it "dappled." The tobacco are called "John's Blend" and "Dublin."

G.F.S., you should be able to find a cob at a Walgreen's, CVS or something similar. They work just fine, and only cost about $6. Then get some mild tobacco(I started with Captain Black-blue package), and pick yourself up a pipe tool($3 at the B&M), or even a big nail with a large flat head to pack with. Use the ol' internet for info on how to get started...lots of info out there.


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

Here's a few pics of my pipes & tobacco cellar from the last time I updated my inventory. The tobacco is actually stored for aging in a 150+ year old bureau I inherited from my Grandmother...I don't always keep it on the kitchen table  (the tobacco pic is kinda old; I've actually added quite a bit more tobacco since it was taken). The pipe pictures are a little too far back for any detail...some day, I'll get around to making an online gallery with closeups.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ummmmmmm........SandPiper, you may have a problem!!!!


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

Here's a couple more that weren't in those pipe pics. I'm sure there's a few more around here somewhere that I need to photograph


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

That tobacco stash is unbelievable! Nice pipes and nice Calibash in that last pic!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn, what a setup! You must really plow through some tobacco to keep that collection under control...!


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

Chango said:


> Damn, what a setup! You must really plow through some tobacco to keep that collection under control...!


Not nearly as much as you think. Pipe tobaccos, perhaps even moreso than cigars, improve with age (_*I speak only of natural, unflavored blends...NOT the typical fruity, aromatic offerings from the drugstore or even many tobacconists' bulk jars*_). Some blends, Virginias in particular, continue to improve for several decades. My "cellar age" is about 5 years, meaning I don't usually smoke anything less than 5 years old. I do try to put in more than I take out, though. Right now, I have about 20 years worth at my current pace should the world go crazy tomorrow and all tobacco go away:arghhhh:

There are other advantages to having a cellar, by the way. Sometimes blends become unavailable, due to the destruction of a component (i.e. Bohemian Scandal...moment of silence, please!), a blender going out of business (or changing blenders/formula resulting in a less desirable blend...Dunhill/Murrays/Orlik fiasco recently), etc. It pays to have a stash should your favorite blend suddenly disappear from the market. Also, a tin bought today hedges against future price/tax increases...it will never be cheaper than it is now. I want to have enough to last beyond my foreseeable lifespan in the next 5 years...that way, I don't have to buy any more. I will still buy more (always searching for that Holy Grail), I just won't *have* to:biggrin: . One more reason is that there is actually quite a market for aged tobaccos. All that stash you see in the picture is basically at the break-even point for me, meaning I have very little invested in it. I have sold off aged/rare blends at enough of a profit to pay for most all of what you see. Again, folks will pay a premium for unavailable and/or aged blends.


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, I had no idea. Didn't see beyond the immediate purchase-to-pipe. Thanks for enlightening me...it's something to look into.


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

SandPiper, is there a natural, unflavored blend you could recommend...something readily available? I wouldn't know what to look for, but I'd like to give one a try.


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

The tobacco cellar (I can only hope to catch up with Sandpiper)-

Pipes scattered across shelves. The majority of these are Stanwells. There are a couple Petersons and Nordings too and, of course, my belated Gradfathers coveted Grabows...


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

SLC, nice setup. Your pipe display area looks great! Very inviting.


----------



## JSC (Apr 21, 2007)

A few pics of my meager collection  (I apologise for the quality of the pictures, they were taken on my mobile phone)


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

slcraiders said:


>


I absolutely love that display inset into the wall. My wife keeps hinting at me building her some in-wall units, but I haven't yet gotten ambitious enough to take on the project. Anyway, I really like your setup.


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

Chango said:


> SandPiper, is there a natural, unflavored blend you could recommend...something readily available? I wouldn't know what to look for, but I'd like to give one a try.


Have you tried anything besides aromatics yet? There are literally thousands of blends out there:biggrin: . Virginias tend to be what many would call mild in flavor, although they sometimes do pack a nicotine punch and are prone to bite the tongue until you get a bit of experience with smoking them. English blends are awesome, but can be offputting to someone the first time they take a whiff. I love them, but some folks don't like the smell of latakia (it has a strong, campfire-ish odor to some). Then, there are Va/Pers (Virginia/Perique blends), orientals, ad infinitum.

Let me know if you've tried any yet, and then I can maybe give a little more help. A couple of things to remember:

1. Drugstore blends are fine if you like them. However, they do tend to be loaded with PG (propylene glycol...same stuff in many humidifiers for your humidor). This makes them smoke a little wetter, which leads to tongue bite. They also can become bitter toward the end of the bowl, and leave a good bit of unburned tobacco (wasted). They are also usually cased, which means they are basically submerged in a flavored syrup to achieve the desired flavor...and, unfortunately, many companies know the flavor is overpowering and will use inferior leaf.

2. Most bulks you buy from jars at tobacconists are actually blended by Lane Limited, Altadis, or a few other mass producing blenders. 1-Q from Lane is probably the biggest selling aromatic tobacco on planet Earth, and goes by many names...most tobacconists rename it (and others) to whatever they want to call it, and say they blend it themselves as a house blend. Others may buy bulks from McClelland, Cornell and Diehl, or a couple of others. In my opinion, these are usually a better class of tobacco. They usually go by the parent company's name/number for the blend. Then, there are tinned blends. There is plenty of garbage out there, but most tinned blends are of good quality. I'm speaking only of leaf quality...taste is very subjective...so my trashy aromatic could be your Holy Grail.

It pays to sample as many as you can get your hands on. Visit www.tobaccoreviews.com and check out some of the reviews. Personally, I like GLPease blends, Dunhill blends (well, I did...not so much any more), Rattrays, and Cornell and Diehl. Then, there's Esoterica Tobacciana, McClelland, a few MacBaren blends...you see how my stash got so big?


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

One more thing...do you know if your local B&M carries any tinned tobacco?


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

I've had nothing but aromatics. I had no idea about the bulk tobacco being from only a couple different companies.

The B&M does have some tinned tobaccos, but I couldn't tell you what they are. I know they have some W.O. Larsen tins, as I was given a single-serving sample. 

In their bulk area, besides the 10-15 jars of aromatic blends, they have what looked like "pure" tobaccos(single colored). I dont remember much, but they did have jar of latakia. It was a dark coal color, and had a burnt smell. There were a couple of others that didn't have that "aromatic" scent, but I wasn't paying much attention. I was there for cigars.
Those tobacco names you mentioned are like Latin to me! I'll need to spend some time there, looking through their stash, and see what is available, or if they have any that you mentioned. I think the main salesperson is a pipe smoker. I'll pick his brain about the naturals, if he's not too busy.

Thanks for the info, Kip. It was an eye opener.


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

Chango said:


> I've had nothing but aromatics. I had no idea about the bulk tobacco being from only a couple different companies.


There are other companies, as well. I was just making a generalization. Probably 75-80% of B&Ms are following the pattern I described above.



Chango said:


> In their bulk area, besides the 10-15 jars of aromatic blends, they have what looked like "pure" tobaccos(single colored). I dont remember much, but they did have jar of latakia. It was a dark coal color, and had a burnt smell. There were a couple of others that didn't have that "aromatic" scent, but I wasn't paying much attention.


That's a good thing (having the blending tobaccos). They might actually be blending some of their own. It's rare for a shop to blend from component tobaccos nowadays. Most just buy the bulk from Altadis, Lane, etc. and relabel. Then, there are those who buy the bulk and blend two or more of them, then rename and say they "blended" it...but it's still a blend of blends and sometimes gets muddled. There are precious few who actually blend from components (like the latakia you mentioned). I'd probably just stop by and ask about their blends. If you have a local B&M that actually creates blends from scratch, I'm very envious.:dribble:


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

Chango said:


> I've had nothing but aromatics. I had no idea about the bulk tobacco being from only a couple different companies.


Just for the record...there's absolutely nothing wrong with these bulks, nor aromatics. It's just not my personal preference. There are those people out there who would call themselves "purists," and really look down their nose at these tobaccos. I say smoke what you like, and like what you smoke. I do think, though, that many times these heavy flavorings are just to cover up inferior tobacco, and that they cause a lot of people to give up on pipesmoking before they even really start. Tobacconists always push "beginners" to aromatics, and they get turned off because of the problems caused by such (too moist; poor burn; burned tongue; misuse of flavoring agents; and many others). Aromatic bulks, and cheap "beginner" (basket) pipes are the causes of many folks not taking to the pipe. Pipe problems are a whole different story for another day, though!:lol:


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

I can see what you mean about hiding inferior tobacco with flavorings. Luckily I haven't had many problems like you described. Though when I have, I blamed my packing ability, and not the tobacco...something to consider.


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

Chango said:


> when I have, I blamed my packing ability, and not the tobacco...something to consider.


Indeed. The packing method can be varied with the cut of the tobacco to suit your preference. There are a few different ways of doing it...just experiment (that's the fun part  ). Another thing that impacts the way a tobacco smokes is the drilling/airway construction of the pipe. If there's a gap between the mortise and tenon in a pipe, it creates a place for moisture to condense and make your pipe gurgle; if the airway enters the bowl too high, you can have all sorts of problems; metal stingers, too small a draught hole, there's a ton of stuff that can have an impact. We pipesmokers have found all sorts of ways to complicate things:redface: . It's really not that complicated, but it does take some practice. Just enjoy it...that's the important part!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Chango,
Sounds like your shopping at Up in Smoke, I worked there for over seven years. Let me know what location you are going to and I will let you know who the pipe guy is to talk too. 

Kip, Up in Smoke does blend using Lane or altadis tobacco. My personal blend was 50% Black Cordial and 50% Nougat....both are stokebye tobaccos. The danny's blend Chango mentioned is 50% 1Q and 50% BCA...

CAO has some great tin tobacco's, good stuff.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is a pic of my humble cob. I will be getting a Savinelli briar in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

sweet lookin pipe kory.

that's way more advanced then my pipe.... seeing as how i don't have one yet.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Hahaha yeah it cost me a pretty penny, 300 pretty pennies to be exact.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's my latest acquisition - an Edward's Algerian Burl. These pipes were brought into Charlie's by a gentleman whose father passed. He had owned a tobacco store, and these were found recently.

I have a couple other pipes in the collection, and I'll take some pictures of them when I get the chance.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Here's my latest acquisition - an Edward's Algerian Burl. These pipes were brought into Charlie's by a gentleman whose father passed. He had owned a tobacco store, and these were found recently.
> 
> I have a couple other pipes in the collection, and I'll take some pictures of them when I get the chance.


Man those things are gorgeous!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a CVS briar for my first pipe. Then I bough an estate pipe off of ebay and two from Monkeybong in a trade.
All of my pipes so far are bent briar. Are there any advantages in the straight pipe style? I just chose the bent pipes just because I prefer the look of them.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I have just heard that bent helps keep away tongue bite by not allowing the moisture to flow as freely...or something like that...I think.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Good grief. And, I just have one.

Serious collector?


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

there she is.... in all her beauty!

Thanks again FJ


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

You got that right, it is a beaut.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

You are welcome Rob.

I just took some pix of my baccy stash and pipes...will post them soon.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

My pipe and tobacco stash


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Some more tobacco and my cobs


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice collection FJ


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow - that is one helluva collection FJ! I see what you meant about having big ole jars of baccy. Very nice.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanx BigFoot and Webby, I do believe my pipe buy'n days are over. The pipe on top of the particular tobacco is the combination..dedicated, so to speak. the 'rack' is broken down in 2 catagories..the top shelf are all aromatic pipes and each on the bottom shelf have been nothing but a/any Latakia blends. SO, ghosts abound!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I see a pristine meerschaum in one of those racks. Can't tell what the carving is of, but it looks like a pretty good-sized bowl. They may be fragile, but those meers are great looking and great smoking pipes.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

The MEER is just a collector thing for me..it's a Harley Davidson carving, Turkish block. Dont kno if I'll ever smoke it, but ya never know!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow nice set up FJ. I like the McArthur cobs (nice sense of history).


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Fatmandu said:


> The MEER is just a collector thing for me..it's a Harley Davidson carving, Turkish block. Dont kno if I'll ever smoke it, but ya never know!


I should have known seeing your collection of motorcycles in one of those pics. Very nice!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice Peterson's FJ. Let me know if you ever want to sell any of them. I'm particularly fond of the 80s, 999, and 268 shapes.

I'm going to have to bust out my collection one day and throw it on here. My only issue is that most of my tobacco is one tin each.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Slow, the 80S and 999 are great shapes, good clenchers! The 03 is another good one!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I only have a couple of inexpensive corncobs that I use for smoking but have been collecting Art Deco/Machine-Age metal pipes (for the design aspect) for years - check out the pics:
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=237760#post237760


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I wanted to post bigger pictures instead of thumbnails, so you'll find my current pipe collection here: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17171


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

So I finally picked up my first briar, here it is.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice one Kory.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

That is an attractive pipe Kory, nice choice!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Like I said in the Picture forum. It looks like a Peterson in the Killarney finish. Am I right?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

No I think it is a savinelli, I was going to pick up a savinelli duca carlo on the net but went into my B&M just to shoot the shit and saw this pipe. My guys told me most of their stuff was savinelli, it only says Italy on the pipe but they are positive it is a sav. I ended up throwing down 52 and change but I figured that a duca carlo off the web was going to cost me 39 plus tax plus shipping, and I wouldnt be able to really see what I was getting so I decided to pick this one up.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

KoolHand, good logic...nothing like feeling/inspecting that thing b4 toss'n out the $$!

Webby, just looked at yer pix...yer Meers look good, coloring nicely too!!


----------



## bosipipes (Jun 24, 2006)

Here are a few new pipes I made


----------



## bosipipes (Jun 24, 2006)

And the tobacco celler


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello Kirk, good to have ya on board.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

bosipipes said:


> Here are a few new pipes I made


Can't see the pipes but your tobacco collection is very nice!!!


----------



## bosipipes (Jun 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

too bad my spouse has already seen the tax return.....very nice pipes!! I think I need a few!!


----------



## bosipipes (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice looking pipes Kirk. I really like the one on the bottom. Very unique.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Kirk, nice cellar and pipes!!! Ever make any zulu shapes?


----------



## bosipipes (Jun 24, 2006)

Right now I can't think of what a zulu looks like.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Here you go. Slight bend in the stem and a forward canted bowl.


----------



## bosipipes (Jun 24, 2006)

Now I remember. I will have to give it go.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

i dont even have a cob yet...hopefully in the next few days I can get my hands on it.
seeing all of these pictures are a inspiration. way to go all


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

CaptainJeebes said:


> i dont even have a cob yet...hopefully in the next few days I can get my hands on it.
> seeing all of these pictures are a inspiration. way to go all


That is a good way to begin, good luck!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I was finally able to get pictures of my pipes. The first picture is of my Peterson collection thus far. I will be adding another 80s very soon and maybe a wee Calabash pipe.

#268 Racing Green - VaPer
#268 Killarney Red - VaPer
#80s Killarney Red - VaPer/Virginia
#999 Rock of Cashel - Aro

The second picture is of my misc. pipes (sorry for the crappy picture).

Nording Dual Stem - Virginia
Stanwell Sixtus 213 - VaPer/Virginia
Brebbia Sabbiata 836 - English/Latakia
MM Corn Cob Legend - Anything and everything


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Those are some fine lookin pipes Scott! The Churchwarden looks really cool, how does it smoke?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I just finished a bowl of Gawith and Hoggarth Louisiana Flake as a matter of fact. I like it a lot but it's kind of a sit and relax and don't do anything that would require the use of your hands because it is so big. It is really good for smoking Virginias or Virginia blends that are prone to biting your tongue. The longer stem gives it more time to cool off on the way to your mouth. Similar to how a long Churchill cigar smokes cooler than a Robusto most of the time.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Very nice Scott!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice indeed Scott!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice-looking pipes, Scott. I, too, am enamored with the churchwarden.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

New Peterson on its way!!

Just ordered this off of smokingpipes. It's a Peterson Belgique Smooth Fishtail. This is what they wrote about it in their weekly email:

_The Belgique comes in both a smooth and rusticated finish and has been around for a good while, but these are the first ones we have ever placed on the site. Considered a "brother" to the calabash series, the bowl size is roughly that of a small Dunhill Group "1", but the length approaches nearly six inches. This one should take to a great flake like a proverbial duck to water._

I can't wait for it to come!! I really like the forward canted bowl. It reminds me of my zulu pipes. I also ordered a tin of C & D 3 Friars since I have read so much about this blend lately. It will be in the showdown shortly!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Pipe Pics*

The cob pipes tend to burn very hot. I suggest you make the investment and get a decent pipe. Maybe a Peterson or Brebbia. You'll be much happier you did.

Here are my pipes:

3 on the top are Ardor. The bottom are Peterson, Brebbia, and Nording.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice pipes - and the lid off a box of Master Blend 1 hanging on the wall behind. Gotta love it!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice cellar and pipes, Kirk


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Just picked up this Peterson 80s Ebony Killarney. I have the red version as well and love it. I think that this one will be exclusively for Samuel Gawith's Best Brown Flake. I have never dedicated a pipe to a single blend but right now it is my favorite. Have to start sometime I guess. The picture doesn't do the pipe justice. It is a dark, dark black. Very formal looking.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Just picked up this Peterson 80s Ebony Killarney. I have the red version as well and love it. I think that this one will be exclusively for Samuel Gawith's Best Brown Flake. I have never dedicated a pipe to a single blend but right now it is my favorite. Have to start sometime I guess. The picture doesn't do the pipe justice. It is a dark, dark black. Very formal looking.


I've been wanting to get a Pete for a while so last nite I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a ROC 999, I saw yours a few posts back and love the look of the rustic finish with the brass ring accent. I wanted an 80s but could not find one. I don't even know if they make the 80s in a ROC maybe I'll get a Donegal Rocky in that frame in a few months if I like the finish, if not maybe a Killarney or Aran


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Dun killin time said:


> I've been wanting to get a Pete for a while so last nite I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a ROC 999, I saw yours a few posts back and love the look of the rustic finish with the brass ring accent. I wanted an 80s but could not find one. I don't even know if they make the 80s in a ROC maybe I'll get a Donegal Rocky in that frame in a few months if I like the finish, if not maybe a Killarney or Aran


Wise move my friend. I've smoked a few different brands of pipes (Stanwell, Nording, Brebbia, Comoy) and I absolutely love Petersons. They smoke better than most of the more expensive ones in my opinion. I have 8 pipes in my rotation and 6 of them are Petes. For the money, you can't beat them!! The only complaint that I have about the ROC 999 is that it's a bit heavy. Not sure if that is just they way that series is or if the 999 is just a monster.

Happy smoking man!!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> The only complaint that I have about the ROC 999 is that it's a bit heavy. Not sure if that is just they way that series is or if the 999 is just a monster.
> 
> Happy smoking man!!


I'm not a clencher so that should not be a problem, thanks for all your input.


----------

